# TROUT TABLE FULL!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Nolan, set up this trip and Anthony, Peter, and Robert came along to get in on the great fishing in Hopedale La. These guys?s come few times a year from Marksville La down to the marsh to get some trout and reds for the freezer. Well we got right into the rout first stop the bite was steady for about an hour everybody was putting fish in the boat but not all were keepers. When they slowed down and got small, we were on the move. The tide seemed to go dead for a while and things were slow but we picked up some more trout and a few reds working the shorelines. The tide started falling and the bite was on again. Trout were jumping in the boat. Finished up a little after 12:30 when number 100 hit the box. Back to the dock for photo?s and clean?em up. Anther great day and a lot of fun cathing?em up today!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">LIMITS of TROUT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">We still have open dates for Nov. so give me a call and come and get you some<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

